# Ladies only! - und keine Werbung bitte...



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Ladies (und liebe mitlesende Männer),

aus gegebenem Anlass sind ein paar Worte zu diesem Unterforum angesagt:


Dieser Bereich heißt Ladies only! - und das nicht grundlos. Ich bitte höflich und freundlich darum, das zu respektieren. Den einen oder anderen netten oder hilfreichen Beitrag werden wir sicher auch zu schätzen wissen, aber grundsätzlich wären wir hier gern unter uns.
Hier wie in allen Bereichen von mtb-news.de ist Werbung nur in Absprache mit dem Betreiber erlaubt - und dann eben kostenpflichtig. Irgendwie muss auch gewährleistet werden, dass die Kosten für den Betrieb dieses Forums gedeckt sind...
Ich bin Moderatorin, kein Diktatorin. Aber ich nehme mir das Recht (Ich habe sogar die Pflicht!), Beiträge oder Threads zu löschen, die gegen die Regeln, gegen die guten Sitten oder auch nur gegen den guten Geschmack verstoßen. 
Bitte, liebe Ladies, helft mir ein wenig, meldet mir anstößige Beiträge, unerlaubte und aufdringliche Werbung oder auch Spammer und Nervensägen - ich bin leider nicht immer in der Lage, alles zeitnah zu lesen. 

Fragen, Anregungen, Kritik? Immer her damit! Und im Fall des Falles führt der Meldebutton auf direktem Wege zu einem Moderator bzw. Administrator.

Danke und viel Spaß in "Eurem" Forum!  

Nachtrag aus gegebenem Anlass:
Hier findet Ihr die Verhaltensregeln, die im Forum gelten.


----------

